
Ky, a delightful Fetch-based HTTP library for the browser - nailer
https://github.com/sindresorhus/ky
======
nailer
Released in 2018 but I missed it. Main reason I posted it: compare Ky's usage
with all the boilerplate required by Fetch at:

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/ky#usage](https://github.com/sindresorhus/ky#usage)

